# Imodium & Prescriptions? Query!



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Does anyone on here get imodium or instant melts on prescription.I do, but they only put 3 boxes of 12 tablets on the prescription, this works out very expensive at thats classed as 1 item at £7.50 a time. Ive got a medication review soon and was thinking of asking..I suffer with loose bm or urgency i take imodium instants for this. Does anyone on this forum take imodium instants, how do you get on with them.Do you prefer them to normal imodium and are the prescribed by your GP?


----------



## sajad2000uk (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm on Imodium Plus Capsules, they seem to be doing be a world of good, 'uniquely formulated to control diarrhea and calm additional symptoms such as cramps, wind and bloating.'i get them on prescription, you can ask your doctor for a larger supply, or say that you use slightly more then you do so they give you more on prescription to tide you over for each prescription cost.I wasn't prescribed it, but since i had tried everything the doc asked me what worked for me and i had some good results with these so I'm on them for a while.


----------

